# Coochie Seafood Extravaganza



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sweet report Red and great photos too. I only just worked out that the restaurant you referred too was your home. Bit slow this Monday morning. :?

JT


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Red

A sensational report 

Man you have got my taste buds going, oh those banana prawns, surely island life doesn't get much better then this 8)

Cheers


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Love that sequence leigh, reminded me of the sydney to hobart or something 

You do well on the jacks out of that creek, great effort on 6lb.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think it could get much better than that, Red! What a ripper of a place you live in!

Matt


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you're an evil evil man mr phoenix.... :twisted:


----------



## ARK (Nov 18, 2008)

I must admit, like JT, for awhile there, I thought there was a little seafood bistro on coochie - I was thinking that it would be a nice sail from scarborough for a pleasant evening meal of of seafood, but alas it is not to be  .

However - nice fish red


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Any sand in the fish this time Red ?


----------



## johns (Apr 16, 2008)

hmmm..... tiger prawnnnn and Mj
That is a combo meal and upgrade with squid 

Cheers

D&J


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Your making me hungry :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

unless you want an influx of visitor i'd easy up on the bistro approach :lol:

And i thought tiger prawns were made in a factory :?


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Most interesting report, Red!
Your location sure is top shelf.....
I was trying to eat a tuna sandwich for lunch, but gave that idea away after reading your descriptions of just what the chef had created - and what he had to work with!!  
That Jack looked sooooo good......  
Many thanks for the report......


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yum!!!! 

Hope you freezed all the whiting/mullet/prawn heads, great snapper baits.

You have to be carefull going out at the moment with all the storms and wind changes, Saturday arvo no wind but lots of lightning and rain, Sunday arvo no wind then 25kt northerly lots of rain, then it stopped for about 3mins then a gusty 30kt southerly came through.....bugger didnt even bother getting the yak off the roof.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice report Mr Red , i wonder if i may make a permanent booking for the entire summer season for myself and jerry the tiger prawn eating collie , we dont make much noise and go to bed early and would be more than happy to add to the contents of the fridge , especially MUD CRABS , ahhh i spose your really missing Canberra right about now , :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdRiuO8AAB5fgAAQUAXgAgiTUAo///6wMACiDVT8mphEzU0eSYJo9E2pkGqeptJo00ANBoAAGGhkyBkYgxMmhpi0EI7/b8FYyQjSpbONFZE4iJDTaD2iGYKIuWYdbkLqYjA7sGmtqr6WINjKgPximjmR8g3ZEC1lKo7HFN2vJKpeKHZySe9E62hwOsPCCazQWlYrxrBhp1KA7cK5giIpgsBAmZA27wWMDFk53pyECVKrNITUfh0oO960KBvJMhV8HzJTWVn+LuSKcKEhqMVx3g==


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

Will u never learn you can not keep doing this and get away with it. te he te he :twisted: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh thats nice , what a lovely room , could do with some walls and a bit of a roof though ,i hope its not too far from the kitchen , and if you wouldnt mind a light blue carpet would be superb , cause its blue for boys and Jerry and i are both boys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Half ya luck Red, what a feast and a nice jack. Good stuff and well done !!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red a true example of the benefits of island living mate


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

what! no tuna mate thought sashimi would be on the menu as well :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

that's what I call a man's mixed salad...meat,meat n meat[well sea food anyway!]....top stuff!


----------

